# 4 New Ones...Been Too Long



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is a few pics of some I walleye cranks I made for a friend...they replicate his favorite spoon pattern...first pic is per his request and the second is the same with gold glitter added...I like the glittered ones...(I'm keeping them for me!)


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice baits. Did you make the lips too?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful work, Fugi. I love this idea of replicating spoon patterns on cranks. I'm very interested in hearing about how this works for the Erie walleyes.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

vc1111 said:


> Beautiful work, Fugi. I love this idea of replicating spoon patterns on cranks. I'm very interested in hearing about how this works for the Erie walleyes.


i will be sure to let you know


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice work as usual. They only need one thing added to them.
A walleye. 
Keep the pics coming. I love looking at these baits you guys make. Rapala should take notes.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

fugerwi7 ...Great looking baits...I too like the glitter ones best...It is comming soon that you will be able to get out there and give them a go...Very nice.....JIM....


----------

